# Fencing ideas for a BLIND horse.



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

Use a different footing, such as wood chips, right before the fence or other pasture obstacles to let her know that she's near an obstacle that she should be cautious of.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Here is a good site
A guide to loving and caring for blind horses


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

I really like the idea of small, inexpensive bells tied through the tape or rope with something non-conductive or simple to remove like Christmas ornament hangers.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Horses are much more sensitive to an electric fence than we are. My horse would be 20' away from the wire and he knew the moment I turned it on. I think they are sensitive to the energy the wire gives off. Walk her around the perimeter a few times. BTW my Shetland mare loved to "escape". One pasture had a single wire. She'd stand back about 30' and get the timing of the pulses. She would suddenly be moving fast and duck under the wire so as not to get a shock. I watched her many times. She had the timing perfect. When I was near the fence I was unaware of the energy pulsing from it but the horses sense it or hear it. I had a mare that knew if the fence wasn't on. She'd put her whiskers on the wire to double check, then escape. After that no more whiskers.


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

I have heard putting rocks like a foot or two by the fence works. I would love to see pictures of this girl!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

This is interesting. I was reading how a city slicker attended his first roundup of horses. They were divided in to 3 big wooden corrals. As he watched from the outside the others had been milling about and were settling down when one big colt began to check out the fence without touching it and he was doing this at a brisk trot. The colt was blind, to everyone's surprise. He never took a misstep nor bumped into the fence or another horse. The cowboys figured he was mapping out the corral. The horses were in for vetting then turned out again.


----------



## LoveHipHop (Mar 27, 2012)

I'd say, like some of the other posters, to put gravel or something around the outside of the field, by the fence?
When she steps on a different surface, she'll learn that the fence is there! 
Good luck, and good on you for taking on a blind horse!


----------



## noahelliotsmom (May 27, 2013)

I will post pics as soon as I go visit her again. Hopefully Wednesday


----------

